# My hen's gender identity confusion



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

Howdy and thank you in advance for your time.

Okay, so I had 4 "hens" and one turned out to be a rooster. Quite a loud rooster was he, and we had to give him to a friend with a farm. We're in the city and he was crowing from about 3:30 onward. Neighbors didn't complain, but I think it was only a matter if time. 

So, Florence Welch (that was his name) has been gone now for 3 or 4 weeks. His departure left me with just 3 hens. A few days ago, when walking to the run, I heard our Slightly bigger RIR making a lot of noise, kind of crowing. The other RIR and the EE weren't saying a thing. I didn't hear her through the day, but the same thing has been happening every morning since the first time. 

A friend told my daughter that in the absence of a rooster, a hen can "turn into" a rooster, grow a comb and stop laying. Yesterday I took notice that that the crower does have a larger comb than the other RIR. 

Is there anything I can do to stop this behavior? I obviously want her to keep laying eggs. I have no use for a hen that's not laying--and she's young. We got her in March, I think and she was probably 3 to 4 months old then. 

Thank you again for your time and any advice.

Nichole
Denton, TX


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you sure she's not a rooster ? Can you post a pic? Plus a hen won't necessarily turn into a rooster but there is a chance she will take on the lead protector role.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree! And pics would be nice.....


----------



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

Unless roosters can lay eggs, I'm certain she's a hen. I have two RIRs and one EE and I get three eggs every day. She's not a rooster. I'm guessing that you both think there's nothing that can be done to keep her from being so loud, and I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed that she keeps on laying. Thank you for your time.

Nichole
Denton, TX


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree that she won't turn into a rooster and it isn't likely she will completely stop laying eggs, though she may start showing dominance to the other hens that will look like pseudo mating.

There is an old saying about a whistling woman and a crowing hen coming to no good end...must be where it comes from!


----------

